#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  PING da MORTE........

## wellingtonpg

Galera....

estive conversando com um colega e ele falou sobre este PING da MORTE...

Alguem poderia me dizer o que seria e como seria....>?????<

----------


## sergio

Moderador... please... retira isto daqui e coloca lah em redes/protocolos pelo menos...  :Evil:

----------


## LinuxKids

> Moderador... please... retira isto daqui e coloca lah em redes/protocolos pelo menos...


bom colega concordo que a pergunta em quetão não se refere aqui, mais pq não ajudar ao invês de critica-lo.

bom colega aqui vai uma coisa bacana sobre o ping da morte 

Até bem pouco tempo atrás era possível derrubar ou forçar "reboot" em um site simplesmente enviando um "ping" de certo tamanho a partir de uma máquina remota. Essa grave falha ainda existe em muitos sites pela Internet afora, mas por ora é tempo de explicar rapidamente esse tal de ping. É algo como um peteleco digital que um computador dá no outro para ver se ele está vivo. O ping constitui-se de um pacotinho de dados com um certo número de bytes, à escolha do usuário pingador. 

A possibilidade de se poder derrubar um site usando um mero ping é algo bastante sério, especialmente porque é um efeito que podia ser reproduzido com grande facilidade. O atacante não precisa saber nada sobre a máquina vítima, a não ser seu endereço IP (Internet Protocol), aquela seqüência de quatro números octais separados por pontos, tipo "251.132.5.100". Atualmente, grande parte dos administradores de sites já sanou o problema, aplicando os devidos "patches" (remendos) no software, mas como aqui as coisas andam meio devagar, é possível que ainda haja brechas em terras brasileiras.

É, ou pelo menos era, bem fácil explorar essa falha. Alguns sistemas não gostam de receber pings maiores que 65535 bytes, tamanho bem maior que o pacote default, de meros 64 bytes. Esse bug não estava limitado ao Unix, mas aparecia também em um monte de outros sistemas. O pessoal ficou desesperado e começou a produzir patches numa velocidade inacreditável. Os recordistas foram da turma do Linux que, duas horas e meia depois do anúncio do bug na Internet, já estava oferecendo um patch para resolver a encrenca.

Um "pacote", nome vulgar do datagrama IP, com 65535 bytes é ilegal, mas pode ser criado graças à forma que é fragmentado, ou picotado em pedacinhos para possibilitar a transmissão. Quando os fragmentos são remontados para formar o pacotão original, o tamanho final supera a capacidade de armazenamento de alguns sistemas, eventualmente causando a derrubada, reboot, congelamento ou alguma tragédia semelhante.

Em muitos sites, foi desabilitado o ping na firewall (parede de fogo), aquele conjunto de restrições que supostamente torna seu site mais seguro, mas a falha de que tratamos não se limita ao ping, mas aplica-se a qualquer procedimento que possa enviar pacotes IP de tamanho maior que o permitido. A grande maioria dos patches oferecidos pelos produtores de software já levou isso em consideração.

Porém, se você estiver com a pulga atrás da orelha e quiser se certificar que sua máquina está protegida, encontre um sistema rodando Windows 95 ou NT (3.51 ou 4) e ative o seguinte comando: "ping -l 65510 endereço.IP.do.host" . A mensagem no Windows 95 deverá ser "Request Timed Out". Isso significará que o ping não foi respondido, ou porque a máquina remota o está ignorando, ou porque ela caiu. A turma que não tinha Windows andava até recompilando módulos do Linux para poder enviar esses pacotes gigantes e sair derrubando máquina por aí, mas isso não é coisa para o nosso bico. A leitora que conseguir derrubar um site usando esse ping maroto, deverá alertar imediatamente o administrador do sistema, provando que é uma verdadeira dama.

texto retirado do site: http://www.iis.com.br/~cat/infoetc/281.htm

espero ter te esclarecido.
Obs: Hoje em dia o ping da morte não é mas tão usado, devido a firewall que barram os pacote icmp.

----------


## demiurgo

# MOVED TO SEGURANÇA :twisted:

----------


## garupeiro

ping ip -f

----------


## reyero

Essa linha evita ataques do tipo comando ping da morte, no ex: aqui está configurada abaixo da configuração de segurança de comandos PING
*/usr/sbin/iptables - A INPUT -p icmp--icmp-type echo-request-j DROP* isso é claro deve está dentro do diretório /etc/rc.d/ ai vc cria um arquivo com o nome rc.firewall. dentro desse arquivo vc coloca a linha sobrecitada.

----------

